# As requested by DreamChaser.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I got some newer pics of Orion. He's such a beautiful boy, and produces nice kids. Sorry that the pictures are so crappy, but it's better than none right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very handsome...... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww Crissa, he is a handsome boy! Hard to believe he's just a year old! I remember when he was born...my goodness, an adorable baby all grown up


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

YAY! My fav goat color -- that I don't own! He is so gorgeous!! :drool:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Crissa said:


>


I love this one of him!

Wow, so he is only a year old? He's gonna be a big boy then huh?


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

He's so flashy and handsome! I wish you were closer. My doe Star would love a one night stand w/ a pretty spotty nubian buck!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Actually not QUITE a year old, not until June 6th. lol As you can tell he's just starting to lose his winter coat, I may just shave him soon though. Now if he'll just throw those spots onto a doeling from Lyric I would be sooo incredibly happy! (not that I don't like the two I have, I just want a spotty doe again)

Haviris~ I wish so too! I need to find him some more girlfriends! :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

He is beautiful!!  What a handsome buck!! :greengrin:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

He is a very handsome goat. I liked the pictures. I love his spots.  
I have a thing for spots I don't know why. I have a border collie mix white with black spots. I have a 
rooster I named Spot because he has spotted tail feathers. Even though I love the look of spots I don't 
think I would change from my Alpines and Oberhasli's. I would be afraid that I wouldn't be able to keep 
the long ears warm. Our winter weather can drop anywhere from -20 to -30 and stay that way for several days.

Thanks for sharing those pictures of your beautiful buck :thumb: 
Suellen


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a beautiful boy Crissa!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

very handsome!! :drool:


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

I just love his spots! He is so very handsome, and if I might add, cute!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

He is a gorgeous buck. *drools* If I can talk my husband into letting me have 2 bucks (one Alpine and one Nubian) You will definately be first on my list. I don't care if I have to drive there by myself, I want him. Love the spots. 

Hubby doesn't know, but I have $300 saved already.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll let you know if/when I sell him. :wink: Or if he has a really nice colorful buck kid out of a doe I get from Bethany.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Are you breeding this year or next?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll be breeding him to Lyric, but I don't want to sell an intact buck out of her, I love her, but she's just not quality enough for buck kids. So I'll be buying a doe kid out of Bethany's doe Elegance next year, so it might be while, unless I find another registered doe that I like. Although I may sell him before that. I'm not too sure yet. :shrug:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

He is just beautiful Crissa, I love the variations in the browns on him.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I'm going to be clipping him soon, I can't wait to see what he looks like under all that hair! (poor guy, he's gonna be bald :ROFL: )


----------

